# Frequency of shingleback shedding?



## StimiLove (Apr 26, 2012)

How often does an adult shingleback skink shed?
I have been reading page after page on shingleback health and care, but can't seem to find the answer.

Any one out there know the answer?


----------



## MathewB (Apr 26, 2012)

It depends on how fast they grow, the older they get the less they shed so it also depends on the age of your animal


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Apr 26, 2012)

hi there ive been keeping shinglbacks for a long time and have not taken a great deal of notice with shedding myself but i no young ones in the first few years shed fairly often during the warmer months when there smashing the food down mine are in a fair size pit so it is hard to keep track of stuff like that only pulled up some grass out the pit this morning and found a little baby sitting there lokking at me so might have to clean it abit more i think


----------



## StimiLove (Apr 26, 2012)

I had my shingleback last christmas. It shed that very 1st week. It hasn't shed since. He is a good 30'cm's long, so i assume he is an adult. 
So i shouldn't worry then that its been a good few months with no shedding? 
He is a very happy little boy and eats well. He basks every day and looks very healthy. 
Just didn't know how many times a year i should expect shedding to happen.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Apr 26, 2012)

sounds normal nothing to worry about most adults will only shed 2 or 3 times a year at best good luck with him they are very underestimated skinks and very cute when there babys.


----------

